# Vincent wheel / tire combo



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I hit on a sweet tire combo for Vincent wheels today that I thought you guys might be interested in.

Up front I used the Wizzard #PVT-03 skinny tjet tires
In back I used the BSRT G3/G3-R Molded Rear Tires (soft) #958

The BSRTs are especially nice, with the added touch of a groove molded into the tire for the back of the rim to press fit againt. They fit the wheel perfectly from front edge to back and grip very well.

The Wizzards were $1.35 and the BSRTs $4, so I'm in it for all of $5 and half bucks.

I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes...*

Pics please! nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's the pics:

You can see the molded rim lip on the backside of the tire in this shot:









Both the BSRTs on the back and Wizzards on the front fit nice and flush:









These tires have nice round shoulders and good bite:









This shows how the package sits on the track:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that is awesome looking 'doba! I love it! Definitely completes the car!

Thanks for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks -- I really like this combo and will probably use it for all my Vincent wheel conversions moving forward.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent matching work!!!! Save us a bunch of mixing and matching!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great combo, 'Doba! Tyre to wheel ratio is perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

That is so cool! Great combo!

Can the body be lowered, or will the chassis interfer?


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

fastlap said:


> That is so cool! Great combo!
> 
> Can the body be lowered, or will the chassis interfer?


My thought exactly I would love to see the front a little lower. I just love those snakes.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

fastlap said:


> That is so cool! Great combo!
> 
> Can the body be lowered, or will the chassis interfer?


Pretty sure that's about it, at least with a t-jet chassis.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Where did you buy those Vincent wheels on it from?

They really set the look of the car!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BRPHO said:


> Where did you buy those Vincent wheels on it from?
> 
> They really set the look of the car!
> 
> Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The MEV website back when I could still access it:

http://www.tjets.com/


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Doba - those rims looks sweet on that cobra!! i bet it ll look even better on red cobra? do they make vincent wheels for tyco? 

Wes


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Doba!

Thanks for the info!

Great looking cobra ya got there!

Keep up the good work!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

'Doba, you're still not getting in? I thought maybe your DNS cache had junk in it and flushing it would help. If you have any kind of web accelerator like the Google Web Accelerator, disable it. I once got blocked from a BBS because I was using the Google web accelerator and their security software misinterpreted it as an anonymous browsing utility, something they specifically prohibited. Once I contacted the BBS admin he fixed the issue on his end and all was good. If you can't get in from either Firefox or IE, and that's the only site that's complaining, then it's probably something on their end.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> 'Doba, you're still not getting in? I thought maybe your DNS cache had junk in it and flushing it would help. If you have any kind of web accelerator like the Google Web Accelerator, disable it. I once got blocked from a BBS because I was using the Google web accelerator and their security software misinterpreted it as an anonymous browsing utility, something they specifically prohibited. Once I contacted the BBS admin he fixed the issue on his end and all was good. If you can't get in from either Firefox or IE, and that's the only site that's complaining, then it's probably something on their end.


Yep - sad but true, still no dice for me.

I get an occasional 'work offline' error which goes away instantly also, so I really think the modem may be acting up. I am going to contact the ISP Monday and see what they say.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yep - sad but true, still no dice for me.
> 
> I get an occasional 'work offline' error which goes away instantly also, so I really think the modem may be acting up. I am going to contact the ISP Monday and see what they say.


They will say "tank you for calling tech support, how may i be helping you.. 19.95 thank you come again" 

I have one word for most ISP and Computer company's tech support.. hahahaha.. my sister who can barely turn her computer on is head of HP tech support.. I kid her all the time that all answers are on page 142.. ( Table of lame excuses and blame on the users system.) You'd be better off giving a 12 year old access to it. they know more lol...


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yep - sad but true, still no dice for me.
> 
> I get an occasional 'work offline' error which goes away instantly also, so I really think the modem may be acting up. I am going to contact the ISP Monday and see what they say.


I guess maybe their site has 'evolved' ?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*how was the call to Tech Support?*

So wes did you talk to your isp?

did they get it fixed?

bored silly minds want to know...

BTW heres your man!

My polictical incorrect statement of the day, and ya know what? I don't care...

LOL

Dave


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sweet look for sure ! I got me some Vincents and make my own tires that would work well in the front. Not sure yet how mine would look on rear once i get around to doing a mount but nice to know the BSRT's will be an alternative if needed . thanks doba for the info and great look .
Dennis :wave:*


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

coach61 said:


> So wes did you talk to your isp?
> 
> did they get it fixed?
> 
> ...


Wow, Coach, you found a picture of the guy who helped with three XP issues! He's super sharp. He told me his dream is to make enough to come to the USA and buy a 7/11 franchise. Then he can sell kiwi-cherry Slurpies!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Punjab is training to be techneeeeeshun.

His supervisor sez, "Now Punjab, in order to qualify to become a certeeeeefied techneeeeshun you must use the words green, pink, and yellow in a sentence."

Punjab thinks for a minute and exclaims, "When da phone goes green green, I pink it up and say yellow!"


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Punjab is training to be techneeeeeshun.
> 
> His supervisor sez, "Now Punjab, in order to qualify to become a certeeeeefied techneeeeshun you must use the words green, pink, and yellow in a sentence."
> 
> Punjab thinks for a minute and exclaims, "When da phone goes green green, I pink it up and say yellow!"


 
LMAO! :lol: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great tires doba. Where did you get 'em?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A perfect tire for the Vincent Fronts or the B depth that works great on skinny wheeled TETS are the Penn Valley AFX Fronts 2001. Not a real tight fit so a dab of silicone glue is needed.

Also I use the Vincent wheels and the Penn Valley 1001 TJET Black tires they will stretch over the rim. This size worked great on a slim-line chassis. 











I want to try them on an AFX to see if I can build a skinny wheeled AFX

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

win43 said:


> Great tires doba. Where did you get 'em?


Lucky Bob's here in Milwaukee . . . I think the BSRTs are fairly new as I didn't see them listed on his site, unless I missed them.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The call to tech support went OK but the issue is unresolved, I did get some good info that I have e-mailed to MEV, and he is having his web-host check the site to see if there is a problem with how the site is accepting info from Roadrunner. (We did a trace that I was able to copy and paste into an e-mail)

Meantime, I am going to continue to see if I can figure anything else out on my end of things -- I got a tech nerd friend I can call (everyone should have one) so I'll check with him next.

MEV already responded and he said I can e-mail with an order and he can set up a PayPal bill in the interim until things are sorted. Pretty nice guy and very cooperative and willing to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Love it Doba. That Cobra looks sweet! Dave.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

vaBcHRog said:


> A perfect tire for the Vincent Fronts or the B depth that works great on skinny wheeled TETS are the Penn Valley AFX Fronts 2001. Not a real tight fit so a dab of silicone glue is needed.
> 
> Also I use the Vincent wheels and the Penn Valley 1001 TJET Black tires they will stretch over the rim. This size worked great on a slim-line chassis.
> 
> ...


what model is the white sports car?i have not seen it before...but i am just a youngin,so...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Finally ordered some myself. Can't wait to give these wheels a shot. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Saw these at the show....*

Not just fer sneaky snakes anymore!! nd


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

TJ They really make the Willy's look great.Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Not just fer sneaky snakes anymore!! nd


 
:thumbsup: x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are cool running ND!!! Look great on those Willys bodies :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Watch out ND!! They're addicting!! :lol:


----------

